
Have You Tried Mason? A WYSWYIG App Creator - artur_makly
https://www.trymason.com
======
myworkhandle
The entire UI and forms/builder looks like Adobe XD with some templates at the
heart of it. From there I have no idea as I have not signed up. Looks
interesting...

